# My parents are Australian citizenship - I applied immediately family but got denied twice HELP PLS



## Anab (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello
thanks for reading this message! Hope you can HELP ME!!!
I can't find information about it !
My parents lives in Australia, my brother and grandma! they are Australian citizenship.
Im 25 yo and I don't have a job as I study full time med school, Im still a dependent, so immediate family.. but I applied twice for the visa exemption and got refused!
what to do ?? please


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Anab said:


> Hello
> thanks for reading this message! Hope you can HELP ME!!!
> I can't find information about it !
> My parents lives in Australia, my brother and grandma! they are Australian citizenship.
> ...


What visa have you applied for?
Everyone, other than Australian citizens needs a visa to enter Australia.

I assume you applied for a travel ban exemption, not a visa exemption?


----------

